# Removal of Omnistor 5000 Awning ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got an Omnistor 5000 awning fitted to my Hymer E-510 and want to remove it to re-seal it with new mastic, I've looked on the inside of the cupboards but can't seem to find any bolts or fittings - I'm guessing that as awnings are 'after market' fitted they wouldn't have removed the cupboards to fit the awning.
There are a series of phillip head screws along the top & bottom of the awning housing into the van bodywork - would removing these give me access to any [hidden] bolts / screws holding it onto the bodywork ? 
Unfortunately I don't have any fitting instructions to refer too so any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Vic
Try this link http://www.omnistor.co.uk/documentlisting.asp?strareano=1008_1
It says it is an installation manual for an Omnistor 5000 awning....
Hope it helps mate

Keith


----------

